# Winter Riding Boots?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought a pair of horsetech tall insulated boots last year. I really like them, they keep your toes and legs warm. And my cousin has a pair of tall mountain horse boots that I've worn on occasion, if I had the money for them I would have those instead of the horsetech ones. Thunder Bay Feeds


----------

